# Normal play?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never had a puppy and an older dog together before, so I just wanted to get some input about what "normal" play is. How rough is too rough for the older dog to be on the puppy? How much "annoying puppy behavior" is appropriate and normal? 

I took a video of my two playing. This is pretty much the average of how they play, sometimes they are more relaxed and just lying down and pawing each other and sometimes they get a little more rough. 




Thoughts?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's not even a warm up compared to how Ky and Bentley play. When my back gets to the point that I can move I'll take a video of them so you can see it. They really look like they're trying to kill each other except for the smiles on their faces


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That does not look too rough to me at all. Winston has really grown!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, they will play very rough with each other - outsiders will think they are killing each other.

My breeder did say for I think the first year to be careful of really rough play because the puppy is growing, and you don't want him hurting his joints, etc. I think it is only something you can make a call on, how rough is too rough.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I guess I'm just not used to having two of them wrestling all the time! 

And yes, Winston is growing so fast! He is five and a half months now! He weighs about 35 pounds so he is all legs!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that looks like very nice play to me. looks like Riley is really good with Winston.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's nothing, as Joyce said that's barely a warm up. They're doing just fine. You've got two very well socialized happy dogs there...not a thing to worry about!

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Valerie I found this video I took with Woody "playing" with our neighbors dog..thought you might enjoy it, they're best of friends.




Pete


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This looks like kissing compared to how rough Sydney is. 

PS your yard looks muddy - my sympathies.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

that's how my two play on their more "mellow" days haha when cooper was younger its like Sammy knew when play time was too rough as she is usually pretty gentle with him to this day


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Valerie I found this video I took with Woody "playing" with our neighbors dog..thought you might enjoy it, they're best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This yard is Sydey's dream.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is pretty mild play. Max plays with a couple of buddies at dog park, and it can get pretty rough. His two best friends are a husky and a lab mix. They wrestle, roll around on the ground, run and knock each other over.

Winston is getting tall! Not the little pup any more.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Valerie I found this video I took with Woody "playing" with our neighbors dog..thought you might enjoy it, they're best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is so funny Pete! I love how Woody "accidently" falls so that Koda will get close enough for him to grab her leg. Smart dog


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

It looks pretty normal. chester plays more rough with his pit bull friend misty. Winston has grown so big. how sweet.



FeatherRiverSam said:


>


Chester will do whatever he has to do to play in a yard like that. great video


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say that is very gentle play to be honest, looks like they are just having fun. Poppy is extremely vocal when playing with dogs so when they are playing together it sounds like she is mauling Jasper (which she isnt) so I find myself saying 'they are just playing, honest'!
Nothing to worry about in my opinion, looks like they are getting on well together, which is great!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh FeatherRiverSam Jasper asks if he can move in and play with Woody ALL day!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody would welcome Jasper with open arms...I'm sure it would make his day!!

Pete


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Poppy's Kind of Play*

I found this video from a couple of years ago of Poppy with one of her BFF's from our walk every morning before work. Its the perfect example of what I was saying yesterday that Poppy sounds like she is getting mauled when playing. Now believe me this is just how Poppy is she never got hurt and was never stressed out when she made these noises.:no: And would always go back for more!
Its actually the only dog she was ever submissive with as well she is a fiesty one!
She loved playing with Oscar and this was a morning occurance for them, she would also make these noises when she was trying to keep up with him when running around, they would tire each other out and then just chill together.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree. Looks super gentle and restrained to me.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It will be vicious but all long as the tails don't go between the legs and you don't hear prolonged crystal just let them play its great socialization for the puppy and can even help with training


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pete, I can't believe I forgot to check back here - great video!! Thanks!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> Pete, I can't believe I forgot to check back here - great video!! Thanks!!


I was wondering if you ever saw it Valerie...I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Pete


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a great video! I don't think they are playing too hard at all.


----------

